#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  excluir Banco de Dados (rapidinho)

## Perdigao

Ola galera, não manjo de MYSQL, mas estou criando um banco de dados, e acabei criando um com o nome de mail, e como fiz errado preciso excluir ele.. como faço pra excluir, por favor.. 

No aguardo,

----------


## SDM

vc precisa excluir o banco de dados inteiro ou apenas uma tabela???? se for uma tabela vc pode usar "_DROP TABLE <tabela>;_"

se for o banco inteiro nao sei ao certo como faz no mysql, mas no postgres agente se conecta em outro database, e executa o "_DROP DATABASE <banco de dados>;_"

----------


## hez4el

É cara o sdm ta certissimo.

no padrão do sql vc usa DROP [tipo objeto] <nome do objeto>
ex:

Drop table clientes;
ou
Drop database empresa;
ou
Drop view myClientes;

é só executar no prompt ou qualquer aplicativo que se conecte ao banco e manda rodar essa linha de comando.

----------


## Jim

Vc pode simplesmente alterar sua tabela...
use o comando: alter table

----------

